

R18n 1.0.0, i18n for Rails/Ruby - iskin
https://github.com/ai/r18n
R18n 1.0.0 is out. It is i18n library for Ruby/Rails with some extra features and clean architecture.<p>Unlike Ruby on Rails build-in I18n library, R18n autodetect user locale (for Rails, Sinatra and desktop apps), translate models or any objects, has flexible filters, use better locales architecture, can load translations by any way (files, database, etc) and use nice Ruby-style syntax.
======
iskin
Unlike Ruby on Rails build-in I18n library, R18n autodetect user locale (for
Rails, Sinatra and desktop apps), translate models or any objects, has
flexible filters, use better locales architecture, can load translations by
any way (files, database, etc) and use nice Ruby-style syntax.

------
gazay
Like it)

